# Electric SKi Boat--Need CGFI Advice



## boatbuilder (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm new to the EV world and am planning to build an electric ski boat. I'm planning on a Warp11HV with 204V CALB pack, Netgain 1000A 260V controller, Elcan PFC 3000W charger....

Questions:

Where can I get a high-amp DC GCFI (to detect current leakage outside the boat--don't want to fry my skiiers) and what amp rating CGFI should I get?

Any advise on the project welcome!

Thanks!

Boatbuilder


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know that much about marine electrical systems but the question I have is what would the equivalent to an earth ground be when you are in the middle of a lake? 

I have seen grounding systems on sailboats (I think they call that bonding) but they were designed to take any lightening strikes that hit the mast and give them a path to the keel.


----------

